# Yanmar SA424 Backhoe attachment



## Steppizz (9 mo ago)

Hello,
Does anyone have pictures or Part illustrations for the backhoe attachment plates ? I bought a non Yanmar backhoe and need to fabricate a couple of plates to attach the backhoe rather than set it up as a 3 point. any information, links, or pictures would be much appreciated.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steppizz said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have pictures or Part illustrations for the backhoe attachment plates ? I bought a non Yanmar backhoe and need to fabricate a couple of plates to attach the backhoe rather than set it up as a 3 point. any information, links, or pictures would be much appreciated.


Your SA424 is the largest in that series.

You could look at the Yanmar Cub Cadets that have BH and the plates for a good reference. Maybe the plates may already exist to just mount to your machine. Your machine is from the same era.


----------

